# Have you been harassed on here?



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Like the title states, have you been harassed by another forum member on here? I don't mean the common heated arguments that bound to happen in some of the more controversial threads. I mean like them actually going out of their way to send you messages and target you in other threads. Voting is anonymous.

_Staff Edit: Please avoid going into detail about your harassment. Posts that do will be edited, or this thread will be closed if that becomes a constant issue._


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Yes twas strange as I'm a pretty mellow fellow....just things 'lost in translation' I guess

Most people on here seem pretty cool and quite abstract intelligent thinkers

A few a little odd....but entertaining....

I've enjoyed the laughs, and brush it off usually


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

not as much or as severely as I would have thought.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol nobody would care about me enough to do that.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Damn i forgot to put "No, I haven't and don't know anyone who has" option in the poll. anyway to update the poll or can one of the moderators add that option thanks. lol


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Not me personally, but I've heard from quite a few women on here that some of the male members have harassed them. It's funny, a few years back I never heard this, but lately I keep hearing about it happening more. I guess a site getting bigger will do that and inevitably bring people like that with it.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh God, yes. It's actually the reason why I scaled down my SAS involvement to minimal bordering on non-existent.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, definitely have been harassed on this site.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep. Sexually harassed. :no


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_It doesn't surprise me to see females being harassed the most, some men are really thirsty._


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow I really screwed up that vote. Put me in for "No, I'm a male and I've never been harassed but know of another female member who has."

I voted "No, I'm a female and I've never been harassed but know of another female member who has." 

Whoops.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Well if you're an okay looking female and you post your pictures on here you are bound to get a lot of attention. I've been guilty of mild forms of harassment before. Just because I've been too forward with a few girls on here.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

These results are going to overlap if people who haven't been harassed know people who have been harassed and both people vote.

Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A little bit

Some people you can just tell they aren't going to last for long so I try not to let them get to me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

People tend to be quite subjective when it comes to what ''harassed'' means. 

I don't consider I've been harassed till this point. Picked on, insulted, yes.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No. I am the boss. Everyone knows that if you mess with me you will end up at the bottom of the river.

So watch your mouth, kid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Depends on what you consider to be harassment. I've been pestered a lot but that doesn't bother me too much. I can always ignore it or pester them back if they keep at it. I haven't been bothered through PM at all. I had one really weird incident a couple of years back but it wasn't really what I'd call harassment. It was just creepy


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyday nonstop.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I once had someone make like 40+ accounts that just kept getting banned, and they kept PM'ing me. Those were annoying times.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Not harassed, but someone did call me a terrible name.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^Wow that's horrible, I wonder what made them say that out of the blue for no reason?

i voted i know a person that got harassed on here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

HA no, I think someone tried before....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Few times, have gotten insults too outside of arguments definitely more than anywhere else on the internet combined.

I know this has happened to other male and female users and seen it happen a few times.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Few times, have gotten insults too outside of arguments definitely more than anywhere else on the internet combined.
> 
> I know this has happened to other male and female users and seen it happen a few times.


You should maybe think about not being such a major b***? Just turn the 'b***' knob down a bit that's all. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^kidding. I'd turn the 'd***' knob down a bit but that just sounds dirty.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Surprisingly, never. Maybe everyone is scared of me and stuff and they don't wanna mess with me  Yeah that must be it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> ^kidding. I'd turn the 'd***' knob down a bit but that just sounds dirty.


haha yeah that could be misinterpreted :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have seen it all in my over ten years here.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Yup, for the first time just last week.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah I've been harassed here by a particular user on ask.fm. I won't name names but the mods couldn't do anything.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

A guy once sent me a PM suggesting I _"Removed"._

I tried it. It was ok.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

Nope, no harrasment. Neither do I tend to conflict with others, so that might be as simple as that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

No, but I've sure witnessed some serious cases of harassment here.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> A guy once sent me a PM suggesting I _"Removed"._
> 
> I tried it. It was ok.


:lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

It would make me laugh a lot. A couille molle sending me mean or threatening messages. 

But not yet. I'm probably too invisible to be worth it.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No. No one cares enough about me on here to harrass me.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes. And I have had some pretty hateful pms from people in the past.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Wanna bet?


Yeah, £10 says I'm too boring to be harrassed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Someone raped me with their eyes :nerd: googly nerdy eyes.. but don't wana talk bout it


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Just once though. People here seem pretty decent for the most part.


----------

